# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Powiększenie biustu

## czarnulkamagdamegi

Witam chchiałabym powiększyc sobie biust chciałabym się dowiedziec gdzie i u jakiego dokładnie lekarza zrobic ta operacje i wiadomo też chodzi o cenę

----------


## Medyczny188

Po co powiększać? myślisz, że mężczyźni wolą ogromny biust?

----------


## magdamiko1991

Z tego co mi wiadomo, wolą jakikolwiek biust. Więc też chciałabym powiększyć.

----------


## MHwork89

Jak każdy z nas wie każda operacja niesie ze sobą duże ryzyko. Moim zdaniem warto zerknąć co mówia o tym horoskopy  i dopiero wtedy podjąc decyzje.

----------


## toja

do medyczny 188 kobiety poprawiaja swoj biust nie tylko DLA mezczyzny. ja poprawilam swoj biust tylko i wylacznie dla SIEBIE. ( nie na wielki,tylko zgrabny,wielkoscia taki sam jak przed karmieniem piersia. po karmieniu zostala skora,ktora po prostu zostala wypelniona implantem. biustonosze nosze ten sam rozmiar co przed karmieniem. czyli tylko estetyka.) niech panowie nie sadza,ze panie az tak bardzo by dla nich sie poswiecaly. dla ZADNEGO mezczyzny nigdy nie poddalabym sie takiemu bolowi,ktory jest po zabiegu. panie ,ktore dbaja o siebie,poprawiaja co nieco,chcac ladnie wygladac,chca podobac sie przede wszystkim samej sobie. wazne aby zabiegi byly wykonywane przez doswiadczonych i bardzo dobrych chirurgow. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zabieg powiększenia piersi z powodzeniem przeprowadzany jest w warszawskiej klinice dr Chęcińskiego. moja bliska koleżanka miała tam operację i bardzo sobie chwali pracę tamtejszego chirurga. a co do samej decyzji o powiększeniu piersi,to myślę,że jeżeli ma to pomóc w odzyskaniu atrakcyjnego wyglądu,a przede wszystkim podniesieniu pewności siebie i samoakceptacji,to jak najbardziej warto się na niego zdecydować.

----------


## Pakodron

a czy takie tabletki jak Breastfast działają?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja myślę nad operacją.. szukam opinii o doktorze Latkowskim i ewentualnie dr Kobusie. Ktoś coś?

----------


## Annetta Wa

Jak powiększanie piersi to zdecydowanie Dermed łódzki i dr Dorota Żukowska, warto. Sama u niej rok temu przeszłąm oparację i znam dwie dziewczyny co tez sa po i powiem wam warto to zrobić dla siebie.

----------


## wioletto

Juz pisałam na tym forum że jeśli chodzi o operacje piersi polecam Dr Dorotę Żukowską. Przyjmuje w klinice Dermed w Łodzi, znajdz stronę kliniki w internecie i doczytaj sobie. Proponuje udac się na konsultację a wszytko ci dr wyjaśni

----------


## Nina Kowalska

Jeśli chodzi o Warszawę i okolice to tylko szpital Lux Med na Puławskiej i dr Lembas! Znakomity specjalista, zapewnił mi najwyższy poziom bezpieczeństwa medycznego i wspaniały efekt po operacji. Jestem w 100% zadowolona!

----------


## Kepnerka

LuxMed na Puławskiej ma na prawdę bardzo dobrzed wysposażony szpital i świetnych specjalistów, niedługo wybieram się na zabiego do dr Lembasa. Jestem po bardzo owocnej konsultacji i na prawdę nie ma się czego bać, a samopoczucie też ważna sprawa, bo obecnie z moimi ogryzkami to nawet na plażę wstydzę się wyjść.

----------


## tomena

Klinika chirurgii plastycznej w Warszawie dr Jerzego Chęcińskiego, bardzo polecam. Z zakresu chirurgii plastycznej i medycyny estetycznej nie ma sobie równych. Ja robiłam u niego nos, piersi i powieki. Bardzo polecam, dobra opieka przed i po zabiegu.

----------


## AnnaDor

Ja z kolei zabieg miałam robiony w Centrum Estetyki Ciała w Katowicach centrumestetyki.pl i dobrze oceniam efekt jak i tamtejszą opiekę. Wszystko fajnie się udało, jest dokładnie tak jak chciałam żeby było, to najważniejsze  :Smile:

----------


## AlicjaN48

Nie wiem jak bardzo chcesz powiększyć sobie piersi, ale może spróbuj najpierw z kremem. Ja wiele wypróbowałam kremów i najbardziej podobał mi się Frashe. Ma mega dobry skład, naturalne składniki i po miesiącu stosowania biust ujędrnił się przez co podniósł się. Polecam Ci najpierw wypróbowanie kremu a dopiero potem operacje  :Smile:  Może nie warto będzie robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

osobiście polecam dr Dorotę Żukowską, przyjmuje w Łodzi w klinice Dermed . Super wyposażona, nowoczesna klinika, a dr bardzo mądra i doświadczona

----------


## Nigusia0

Oprócz kliniki, zastanów się też jakie implanty chcesz mieć wszczepione  :Smile:  producentów na rynku jest dość sporo, ale np. z wlasnego doświadczenia polecam implanty Mentor. Mam je ponad rok, wyglądają ładnie, estetycznie, jak naturalna pierś, są bezpieczne, nie mam żadnych problemów zdrowotnych, a operacja przebiegła wzorcowo  :Smile:

----------


## Szpital Pulsmed

W wyniku lipofilingu, czyli powiększania piersi własnym tłuszczem, uzyskujemy bardziej naturalny wygląd piersi, niż w przypadku implantów. W celu uzyskania lepszego efektu, wzbogacamy go o komórki macierzyste ADSC, które wyodrębniamy z tkanki tłuszczowej Pacjentki. Zabiegi wykonujemy tzw. metodą CAL (Cell Assisted Lipotransfer), którą wdrożyliśmy jako pierwsi w Polsce.

Komórki macierzyste ADSC z własnej tkanki tłuszczowej - Klinika Transplantacji Tkanki Tłuszczowej i Komórek Macierzystych

----------


## AnnaDor

Siostra powiększała piersi u dr Pawła Szychty w gabinecie drpernak.pl/ w Gdańsku i jest zadowolona. Zresztą muszę przyznać, że ma teraz lepsze piersi niż ja  :Big Grin:  Naprawdę pięknie wyglądają.

----------


## jadki89

Powiększanie piersi fajnie wygląda jak się zrobi metodą Pure Graft w klinice mediart clinic w Poznaniu efekty świetne i bardzo ładnie biust wygląda w staniku jak i bez niego. Wiem, bo moja przyjaciółka sobie to zrobiła, bo wcześniej miała brzydkie dwa naleśniki, zamiast ładnych cycków.

----------


## winogronowa

Dziewczyny, zanim zdecydujecie się na zabiegi na powiększenie to spróbujcie sobie jakieś kremy, ja proponuje tutaj Frashe. Może jego efekt was zadowoli i unikniecie niepotrzebnych stresów, wizyt u lekarza, a i kaskę zaoszczędzicie. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Barona

> Dziewczyny, zanim zdecydujecie się na zabiegi na powiększenie to spróbujcie sobie jakieś kremy, ja proponuje tutaj Frashe. Może jego efekt was zadowoli i unikniecie niepotrzebnych stresów, wizyt u lekarza, a i kaskę zaoszczędzicie. Pozdrawiam


Kremik ma fajne naturalne składniki, to może faktycznie uda mi się jakoś nim może nie powiększyć, a chociaż ujędrnić biust.

----------


## gocha111

co do wyboru chirurga to poszukaj na specjalistycznych forach związanych z medycyną estetyczną. Tam dziewczyny się wymieniają opiniami i nawet zdjęciami. Jeśli zaś chodzi o implanty to ja Ci mogę polecić te z firmy mentor - według mnie najlepsze na rynku, mają wszystkie niezbędne atesty, certyfikaty itp. Plus też jest taki, że jest kilka profili do wyboru więc wybierasz nie tylko rozmiar implantu ale też jego kształt

----------


## Frashe

Powiększanie biustu musi się odbywać tylko u sprawdzonego chirurga. Tak samo jest ze wszystkim - jeśli chodzi o preparaty do powiększania biustu, należy dokładnie czytać ich skład. Naturalne metody są o wiele bezpieczniejsze. Tym bardziej, że chodzi o działanie na wrażliwą skórę piersi, której nie powinno podrażniać się substancjami chemicznymi. Krem Frashe zawiera tylko naturalne ekstrakty, dlatego nie uczula i nie podrażnia skóry. Warto działać kompleksowo - stosować masaże, ćwiczenia i pielęgnację. Do codziennego wcierania kremu warto dołączyć domowe peelingi poprawiające mikrokrążenie - na przykład z fusów kawy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Krakowie polecam dr Boligłowę. Efekty niesamowite, a cały zabieg i późniejsza rekonwalescencja przeszły beż żadnych powikłań i problemów. Niebywale miła obsługa, zostałam doskonale doinformowana, myślę, że jeszcze nie raz skorzystam z pomocy doktora. POLECAM

----------


## Daga245

Miałam okazję zrobić operację piersi u doktora Pabiańczyka i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mimo obaw pan doktor dokładnie mi wszystko wytłumaczył, mogłam mu zaufać, a teraz cieszę się ze wspaniałych efektów. Polecam serdecznie

----------


## Frania

Skorzystałam dwa lata temu z pomocy dr Boligłowy i nie żałuję decyzji. Mój płaski biust zyskał kształt, jędrność i piękny wygląd, aja w koncu czuję się kobietą. Polecam ten zabieg każdej pani  :Smile:

----------


## Lola22

Problem z biustem był u mnie dotkliwy w zasadzie od okresu nastoletniego, gdy w porównaniu do koleżanek byłam niczym deska... Na 25 urodziny postanowiłam coś zmienić i od roku jestem posiadaczką idealnych piersi w rozmiarze C. Pomógł mi dr Boligłowa za co bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## Justyna W.

Mój biust po chorobie wyglądał tragicznie, dlatego musiałam coś z nimzrobić aby na nowo poczuć się kobietą. Skorzystałam z pomocy dr Pabiańczyka i obecnie nie żałuję podjętej decyzji.

----------


## jok

U mnie biust po schudnięciu zaginął, szukałam i szukałam i szukałam, ale oprócz dwóch pryszczy nic pod bluzką nie znalazłam, więc też zdecydowałam się na powiększenie. Nie czułam się swojo bez biustu. Powiększyłam do rozmiaru C u  dr Łątkowskiego. Nie żałuję, wyglądam w końcu dobrze, czuję się o wiele lepiej (mimo, że biust jest mniejszy niż jak miałam nadprogramowe kg), no a same piersi są taki naturalne i ładne, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też powiększałam, bo w staniku było same powietrze  :Smile: . Byłam  KNACK CLINIC we Wrocławiu i tam miałam operację powiększenia do ładnego B. Niby mało, ale jestem drobna i większe byłyby już za duże. A teraz piersi są idealne, wyglądają naturalnie, tak jak chciałam, są w "dobrym" miejscu, blizn nie widać, polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie niestety jedna pierś była o wiele większa od drugiej, więc też zdecydowałam się na operację powiększenia, a raczej "dopasowania", bo stanik zawsze musiałam w połowie wypychać. Zabieg miałam w klinice dr Łątkowskiego w Polanicy-Zdroju i nie żałuję. Mój biust pierwszy raz w życiu wygląda normalnie, w te wakacje pierwszy nałożyłam górę od kostiumu kąpielowego i przestałam się wstydzić siebie, polecam.

----------


## Aberi

Też miałam operację powiększania piersi. Prawie dwa lata temu, więc już zdążyłam się przyzwyczaić do moich pięknych, naprawdę naturalnie wyglądających piersi. Wiem, że naprawdę wiele zawdzięczam dr Annie Olender, która dobrała odpowiedni rozmiar i rodzaj implantów (anatomiczne). Wszystko wyszło naprawdę świetnie.

----------


## KarolinaPok

Poddałam się chirurgicznemu powiększeniu piersi. Operację wykonał dr Wiktor Czyżak i jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów. Polecam tego chirurga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli przez taką operację kobieta lepiej się poczuje, nabierze pewności siebie to jak najbardziej jestem za

----------


## borek12

Sama jestem po takim zabiegu i nie żałuję, że się zdecydowałam. Nie chodziło mi nie wiem o jaki rozmiar, ale mój naturalny biust był naprawdę malutki. Miałam z tego powodu kompleksy. Dobrze, że to już czas przeszły. Nawet blizny dzięki plastrom Sikatris są niemal niewidoczne. Są w różnych rozmiarach, a po takich operacjach to kotwica podpiersiowa jest najbardziej odpowiednia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Jeśli przez taką operację kobieta lepiej się poczuje, nabierze pewności siebie to jak najbardziej jestem za


Dokładnie w punkt. Również tak uważam. Zwłaszcza, że niektóre dziewczyny mają naprawdę ogromny problem. Ja akurat nie miałam aż tak małego, ale niestety po karmieniu piersią mi opadł i zależało mi na tym, żeby przywrócić mu dawny urok. Znalazłam doktora Boligłowę, który jest jak dla mnie najlepszy pod względem naturalnego, pięknego efektu i dobrał mi idealnie implanty. Teraz dużej różnicy nie widać, ale ja czuję się znacznie lepiej i o to przecież chodziło.

----------


## moniawko

Czekam z niecierpliwością na operację u niego  :Smile:  Mam nadzieję, że wszystko wyjdzie dobrze i że w końcu będę miała swoją miseczkę b, bo na ten moment nie mam nic i chcę po prostu czuć się kobieco  :Smile:

----------


## kosmetyczka

> Czekam z niecierpliwością na operację u niego  Mam nadzieję, że wszystko wyjdzie dobrze i że w końcu będę miała swoją miseczkę b, bo na ten moment nie mam nic i chcę po prostu czuć się kobieco


moniawko będzie dobrze, nie ma co się stresować. Ja też się bałam, a teraz jestem dwa lata już po. To co Ci mogę powiedzieć to jedyne pocieszenie, że doktor jest godny zaufania. Wiele osób od doktora Dominika znam zadowolonych.

----------

